# Study in South America



## Rakesh.Ram

What type of pathology lab was presented in Texila American University?


----------



## Cornesha

It is equipped with completely automated instruments.. cell counters for carrying out routine hematological investigations such as hemoglobin, total and differential leucocytes counts, platelets count, red cell indices and so many other things..


----------



## harrysantros

According to me the best place to study is South America.The students gets the environment for study.There is more scope in this course.


----------

